

Ask HN: What's wrong with my launch page? - wellzly

I&#x27;ve had some success getting people to visit my launch page at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wellzly.com but my conversion rate for getting them to submit an email address is too low. What needs to be improved?
======
drchiu
A few thoughts:

(1) You might want to stick to a more traditional landing page to help
increase your conversion.

The way your page is designed right now doesn't scream out to me to sign up or
anything.

There's a reason many landing pages look the same, and it's because they work,
so people keep using the same conventions.

If you're trying to break conventions, then you need to have a very good
reason why you're doing so and you probably should A/B test it.

(2) Add some social proof, like how many people signed up last week.

(3) What value are you trying to provide? It's not exactly clear. You're
saying: "Healthcare needs a better way to find and recruit top talent..."

You're making me think too much.

Honestly, I didn't even bother to read the rest of that paragraph.

Get a nice, big h1 or h2 tag and put something like, "Get a job now in
healthcare".

(4) I agree with Uptown in that you should get rid of the poll/question thing
on the right hand side.

I know you're trying to make it interesting for the med student or whoever is
coming to your site, but I'm not sure if it's serving any purpose.

Do people actually go to your FB page afterwards to discuss the medical case?

Is that questionnaire interfering with your sign up rate?

\--

Anyway, those are some quick thoughts when I landed on your page.

As a future tip, you may want to have added a different landing page to your
site so that people from HN don't mess up your analytics. eg.
[http://wellzly.com/hn](http://wellzly.com/hn)

Hope that helps

~~~
philip1209
Do you suggest any good, succinct resources on best practices in landing page
design?

~~~
CodeWriter23
Succinct? No. But check out Unbounce, Conversion XL and their collaboration,
PageFights.

------
uptown
The page layout is kind of all over the place. Simplify it.

1\. Put everything into on column.

2\. Get rid of the poll ... all it's going to do right now is distract from
your primary objective of capturing email addresses.

3\. Make the text bigger.

4\. Make your company logo bigger with a stronger stroke weight on the company
name.

5\. Make the social links smaller. They're fighting for attention with your
site logo.

6\. Consider structuring your page as follows (top to bottom):

[Logo]

[Short text describing what you're going to do for your potential users]

[Input field for an email address and submit button]

[Social links for Facebook and Twitter]

I'd run an A/B test to see whether the Facebook/Twitter is a distraction and
remove that if you find it takes away from your conversion rate.

You could also A/B test the text you include describing your service till it
converts well.

~~~
ermik
I'll append this with a link to
[https://www.hioscar.com/](https://www.hioscar.com/) as a great exaple of how
simple it can be.

------
talles
_You_ have to convince _me_ to input my email on your site and there I was
_skimming_ to that _short content_ trying to find about _what on earth this
site is about_.

And to be honest... I don't get it. Ok the girl has hash and there's a poll on
her condition.

Is this about medical training?

Or maybe it's some sort of _social_ health diagnostics? (which sounds like a
terrible idea, a _how it works_ in this case would be invaluable to undo this
first reaction)

------
Trufa
[http://i.imgur.com/SLLsFfV.png](http://i.imgur.com/SLLsFfV.png)

I think it should look something like this, it's a quick mock up, but I think
it should be distraction free and with a clear path to the desired action.

Maybe a link to the multiple option test, but I think it's too distracting.

Please also note that I took the liberty to change some text, I don't
particularly like how the first text reads, a little too long and complex, I'm
a little too tired now but I could help you out.

------
fotoblur
People want some social proof that your community is worth joining. In other
words, people like to follow the herd. The fact that you haven't launched
tells me there really isn't a substantial community yet. Focus on a private
launch of your closest friends or people you know are passionate about your
topic. Then, allow those members to invite the next group through an invite
system before opening it up to the public. This is how I built fotoblur.com to
60K members.

------
detaro
I would have no idea what to expect from the site once it launches. What's a
"community of health care investigators" in this context?

~~~
wellzly
That's a good point, it is really vague. How explicit is too explicit though?
Other launch pages seem to keep things mysterious.

~~~
archagon
Your product seems to not be a general fun/social "thing" (which is mostly
where you find these mysterious splash pages), but a community aimed towards a
very specific demographic. In other words, _most_ people won't be interested
in trying your product. For this reason, it's a good idea to be much more
explicit about what you're offering.

------
tomasien
I can't tell there's even an email field, that could be one thing. It's really
hard to see.

However, you may just be seeing the natural result of very, VERY few people
having the ability to relate to what you're doing. That's not bad - it's niche
but a big important niche - but you can't expect to convert at high numbers
from the general population for such a niche. Good luck!

------
bluejellybean
I literally don't know what you're doing or why I should care.

Otherwise I enjoyed the design and look of the site. The logo was well done.

I really enjoyed the little animation on the radio buttons. So much so that I
made heat rash have the most votes (Don't allow me to manipulate your poll so
easily!!)

------
quadrature
Maybe people aren't signing up because theres nothing to signup for ?. The
only reason I (sort of) understand the product is because I'm familiar with a
similar site [0]. There isn't much information on what you do, how you do it
and who it would help.

Have a look at the reference for some inspiration.

[0] [https://www.crowdmed.com/how-it-
works?category=patient](https://www.crowdmed.com/how-it-
works?category=patient)

------
johndevor
State clearly what you're doing and why this will blow me away.

------
stevenjohns
> Wellzly is a community where medical students and professionals can get
> updated on the latest medical news, curiosities, developments and
> discussions.

> Are you a medical student or professional that can't get enough of all
> things health care, medical science, digital health and related? Neither can
> we! Come geek out with us and join our community of passionate and
> enthusiastic health care investigators. The plan is to be up and running Q4
> of 2015, and you can enter your email below to get alerted when we finally
> launch. We promise we won't use your email for anything else!

Just assuming what is happening based on your website, and assuming you will
not be farming their emails for targeted spam.

There are a few things that I didn't like with the intro that I attempted to
address:

1\. No real introduction to what your website actually is.

2\. Obscure dates ("Fall").

3\. No real assurance that it's not a scam.

------
codezero
Explain who you are, and why people should enter their email address – what
will you tell them now, and what will you tell them later? How will you use
their email address to benefit them?

It's unclear whether this is for recruiters or for talent in the field, or
both.

If it's for any of those, explain how your company will help them in terms
that are meaningful to them.

Also, since I work for an analytics company, I would ask – why don't you have
any analytics code loaded on your site? Even GA could provide some insights,
maybe the people visiting aren't even your target audience. If you add
analytics, you may also find some other insights about who your visitors are,
and why they are bouncing.

------
manis404
Looks like a scam website to me.

------
cardmagic
I assume you are trying to convince people to use what you built?

tl;dr _The easiest way to do that is by explaining what's in it for your user,
up front, and in the clearest terms possible._

For years I used to make the mistake of thinking that I should describe the
features of my projects and let the the user decide if it solved their
problem.

Let me show you an example. A friend of mine runs gitwatcher.com

Three major areas of prime real estate used to describe features, a little
similar to your landing page.

The reason that features don’t make for good geek marketing is 2-fold:

1) People are lazy. Especially geeks. Almost nobody reads anything but the
headers from your website.

2) If someone needs to decide whether or not they are interested in a feature,
they need to think about all problems they are facing right now and see if the
feature would apply to any one of them (e.g. do I really need to categorize by
tagging and watch and compare right now?).

It’s a mental for-each loop. O(N). Most people are lazy. So they won’t.

Instead, talk about the problems that your side projects solve. Make it
exceedingly easy for people to know what’s in it for them.

For example, if you look at shareasimage.com you will see their headline isn’t
utilitarian like “we create images with text in them for you.”

It’s a solution-oriented pitch about the direct value you get for using your
their product: "The fastest way to double your social engagement."

Notice also the clear call-to-action. There is only ONE place that it is clear
you should click.

To use the gitwatcher.com example, instead of selling features like
“Categorizing by tagging,” you might try more solution-oriented sentences
like:

“The easiest way to keep up with the coolest new open-source projects?”

“Want to get a free weekly email digest with the GitHub projects you should be
keeping an eye on?”

Skip the for-each loops and let your readers do a O(1) mental operation. If
you tell them the problems you solve, they can instantly know YES or NO. No
mental processing necessary

------
arihant
1\. Your sentences are too vague. From what I'm reading, could be anything
from a Forum to a Job site.

2\. No HTTPS.

3\. The email field does not look like one.

4\. Instead of creating buzz with things like "coming soon", "almost here",
"change is coming", you mention that you would launch in Fall 2015. Nobody
wants to sign up for service 3-4 months in advance, especially when it's hard
to tell what it is.

5\. Description paragraph is way too long.

I'd also advice you to spend 10 extra minutes and put mixpanel on your page.
You would know exactly what's turning people off.

------
brown-dragon
I would remove the 'etc' and expand the copy. Maybe add some bullet points and
images. As it stands, it looks a bit unprofessional, so I would be wary of
providing my email. HTH.

------
thucydides
What's the benefit?

The headline, "Discover Healthcare. Boost Your Career." is way too vague to
persuade.

This is off the cuff, but even something like "Find a Better Job in
Healthcare" is a clearer benefit that's likelier to convert.

When it comes to your text, as others have mentioned, there's no need to
reinvent the wheel. Steal from successful landing pages. Use Cialdini's
principles, especially social proof.

Last, avoid saying wishy-washy things like "The plan is to be up and running
Fall of 2015."

------
dataker
1)Consider another font

2)It's too dense on information: separate it

3)Your modal is terrible(had no content and titled 'Imaged Viewer')

I'd consider taking a Bootstrap template and work on top of it

[https://www.freshdesignweb.com/free-bootstrap-
templates.html](https://www.freshdesignweb.com/free-bootstrap-templates.html)

[http://startbootstrap.com/](http://startbootstrap.com/)

------
Mandatum
I.. don't know what you're doing. That's cool, the girl has a rash. Sure, I
love [generic google search terms]! Sign up? Sign up for what?

------
bpg_92
I would add the Get invite textfield on the middle of the botton part, and use
the upper part to show a bit of a more graphic explanation of your page
purpose. The font is a bit too small IMO, it makes me not want to read
anything. It looks great on mobile, desktop needs some tweaks and you are
done. Seems like a great idea though :)

------
Pyxl101
The page is HTTP. I try to avoid submitting any personally identifying
information over the Internet in plaintext.

(Maybe the form submit is HTTPS, but I'm not typically going to bother to
check a thing like that. Sites that I want to visit respect my privacy by
defaulting to HTTPS.)

~~~
jimmaswell
I doubt that's really something most people are going to consider

~~~
Pyxl101
I didn't say that other people do, just that I do :-)

------
armandososa
There are two actions that a visitor could take upon visiting that page and
entering their e-mail is not even the most compelling one.

Like other said, you need to state very clearly what you're promoting and give
no other option than signing up without distractions.

------
dmingod
Your logo is just a reversed codeigniter logo... hope you are aware...

------
archagon
What is your product? What will I get from putting in my e-mail?

What's the purpose of the survey? How does it relate to your product?

Unfortunately, it looks a little like a spammy SEO/survey page.

------
aaronbrethorst
You're missing images.

You don't explain why I should want to sign up (actually: no newsletters is a
turn-off for me).

Your textbox doesn't look like a textbox.

------
penprogg
One problem I have with the page is the contrast of the lettering. I think you
the light grey characters could be a little bit darker.

------
yikeswellzly
Why would I input my email? What am I getting? This is incredibly unclear.

health care! medical science! digital health! etc!

Sign me up!

Sorry for being a hater, but this is nooooot good.

~~~
wellzly
lol you created a new account for that.

------
geofft
What is this website? It wants my email address and asks me to have opinions
on an 18-year-old girl's rash?

------
jimmaswell
Might want a more professional name? These kinds of cutesy names might make
people not take it seriously.

------
jeffasinger
Some pictures and more color would help

------
madprops
Drop the ! in professionals!, and maybe change 'our community' to 'a
community'.

------
tlong
Where's your traffic coming from? Are you sure it's the right target audience?

------
bernadus_edwin
Difficult to read. Must scroll horizontal from iphone 5. Ios 8 latest

------
foobarcode
Put some photography. That's a quick win.

------
brianwawok
making a bunch of people on hacker news go just lowered your conversion rate
by 20% ;)

------
enthdegree
It looks like the tinder app.

------
ams6110
Wellesley College might complain about the name.

------
reamworks
Wellzly? Isn't that a woman's college?

